# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** الإمتحانات ع الأبواب !! مستعدون ..!!..

## ابو مؤمن

*** الإمتحانات ع الأبواب !! مستعدون ..!!..

***


*الامتحانات ع الأبواب ..
*

*خلاص الوقت أزف ..
إيه يا عم إنت جاي تقلب علينا المواجع ؟؟
إحنا قلقانين لوحدنا ..
لا لا أنا مش جاي أقلقك أبداً ..
 وإنما أنا جاي أقولك لسة في فرصــــة ..
فررررصة إييييه ؟؟ .. 
أنا خلاص .. ضعت ..
من أول السنة وأنا عمال ألعب 
خلاص الأمر منتهى بالنسبة لي ..
**الكلام ده مش كلامي .. ده كلام ناس كتير طلبة وطالبات

**** 

النهارده
جايين نقولك إن لسة فيه فرصـــــة
تطلع الأول
على دفعتك وتطلعي الأولى على مدرستك
أنا ؟؟
طبعا .. بس تعالى نشوف إزاى ؟؟

*  * 

 اعلم .. وإعلمى
تمام العلم إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملآ ..
وإحنا هنجتهد أشد إجتهاد  في الفترة القادمة ..
في الشهر اللي فاضل .. مذاكرة .. احتساب .. تنظيم وقت  ..
تقليل نوم .. اجتهاد فوق الحدود .. تميز .. وتفوق ..

بإرادتك هتتخطي كل الحواجز والصعاب ..
أهم شئ يكون عندك هدف <<<<<<<
هدف قوي جدااا تسعى لتحقيقه ..

إيه هدفك ؟؟
التميز .. 
لازم اتميز لأن ديني لا يقبل إلا أن أكون متميزاً ..
متفوقاً .. لإنك مسلم لازم تكون الأول دايما ..

*  * 

إيه الكلام الكبير ده ..؟؟ أنا مش قد كدة ؟؟
لأ  .. إنت قد كدة وأكتر من كدة .. 
والله لو صدقت النية وعزمت على الإجتهاد
وإحتسبت هذا المجهود عند الله
هتلاقي نتايج مذهلة بمعنى الكلمة .. 
لا تستبعد أبداً إنك تكون من الأوائل ..
بس .. اعقلها وتوكل ..

 تذكر يوم النتيجة .. 
وإنت بإذن الله تكون في قمة سعادتك
لحصولك على أعلى الدرجات
وإنتى حصلتي على أعلى التقديرات 

* * 

والدك  ووالدتك ..
والفرحة في عيونهم بيكم .. 
وتبقي أدخلتوا السرور على قلبهم  وكمان حققتم البر لوالديكم
اللذان طالما دعوا لكم وأعطوكم كل ما تريدون ..
من  أجل أن تنجحوا فقط وتفرحوهم ..
لا أنا مش هنجح بس أنا هتفوق لله
ثم لوالدي  ثم لبلدي الى محتاجة المتفوقين
محتاجة علماء مسلمين وطلاب متفوقين وعقول  مميزة 

**** 

** الوصفة السحرية لتنظيم الوقت **
** 

الصلاة على اوقاتها ..
للبنت في اول الوقت ..

وللشاب في المسجد
(( بس تنزل تصلي وتطلع على طول ))

والله هتلاقوا بركة رهيبة في الوقت ..
ومن الله التوفيق
واذا شعرت بضيق ..
ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب

*

* 
طيب أنا عاوز برنامج عملى ..
 أنا إتحمست جدااا إنى أنجح
مش بس أنجح لأ .. أتفوق وأتميز ..
*



* تابعوناااااا ..
* 
منقول للفائدة ..

----------


## ابو مؤمن

**


* إنت فاشل ..*
* إنت ضايع .. المادة دي صعبة جدااا ..*
* ده انت لو عملت إيه مش  هتفهم الحتة دي ..*
* بص المادة دي متشالة متشالة ..*
* أنا سمعت الدكتور (س) بيقول  إن :*
* انا هبهدلكم في الإمتحان الفاينال (النهائي) ..*
* .. الدكتور ده أخد إسمي  وشكله هيسقطنى ..*





* كفاااااااااية ..*
*استنى هنا ..*
* هو ده اللى مودينا ورااا .. الإيحاءات السلبية ..*
* ظبط نفسك نفسيا ..*
* وإياك أن تستمع للإيحاءات السلبية* 
* أو تتناقلها أنت بلسانك ..* 
* وإنما أكثر من الإيحاءات الإيجابية ..*

 

* هتفوق ..*
* إن شاء الله هنجح ...*
* يا رب خير .. الله المستعان ..*
* ربنا ييسر لى أمرى .. هجتهد والتوفيق من الله ..*
* المادة دي بدأت فيها إمبارح وطلعت سهلة بفضل الله ..*
* لو وقفت معايا حاجة هسأل المعيد ..*
* هسأل المدرس / الدكتور / أصحابي*
* اللى فاهمين الحتة دي هيشرحوهالى ..*
* ليرين الله منى ما أصنع ..* 
* (( العامل النفسي مهم جداااا ))*

 


* ركز معايا هنا جدااااا*


* حدد  هدفك كويس جدا واسعى اليه* ..
* أبدأ من الآن ادخل  اشرب عصير واتوضا* 
* واقرأ على الأقل صفحة من القرآن الكريم*
*  وادعى ربنا يوفقك  في مذاكرتك وأبدأ بسم الله والحمد لله*
*  واشتغل في المادة .. وقبل ما تحط قلم  فيها ..*
*  حدد أنا هخلص النهاردة كذا وكذا ..* 
* واوعى تيأس إنك مخلصتش اللى إنت  حددته ..*
*  لأ حاول جاهدا إنك تخلصه والأفضل إنك تحدد حاجة معقولة*
*  بمعنى  تحقيقها ليس بمستحيل ..* 

* المواد العلمية :* 

* 1 / اقرأ القواعد والنظريات وحاول تفهمها جيدا ..* 
*مفهمتهاش .. اقرأها تانى .. مفهمتهاش .. اقرأ مثال عليها ..*
*  حبذا لو استخدمت الورقة والقلم في كتابة المثال والنظرية ..*

* 2 / استخدم اكبر عدد من الحواس لتحقيق أفضل النتائج ..*
* يعني عينيك وصوتك وإيدك في الكتابة وهكذا ..*

* 3 / حاول تحل ولو مسألة واحدة بس على اللى ذاكرته*
*  علشان المعلومة تثبت*

* المواد الأدبية :* 

*1 / اقرأ المادة ( الدرس / المحاضرة ) كويس* 
* وحاول وانت بتقرأ تفهم ما تقرأه ليسهل فيما بعد حفظه* 

* 2 / التكرار .. ( التكرار يعلم الشطار )*

* عموما في المذاكرة عامة* 
* حط في دماغك 3 حاجات اساسية*

*  أ / تبعد عن المشتتات .. أو أى حاجة تحس* 
* انك ممكن تنشغل بيها او تضيع وقتك ..* 
* ب / اختيار مكان مناسب بعيداً عن السرير*
* (( طبعا كلكم بتذاكروا على السرير وترجع تقول أول ما بفتح الكتاب معرفش إيه اللي بيحصل لى وأنااااام ))*
* اختار مكان حيويى وشكله مريح بالنسبة لك ..*
* ج / الحياة مش كلها أفش ..* 
* فروحوا القلوب ساعة بعد ساعة * 
* ده مش معناه ان كل نص ساعة اقوم انط من ع الكتاب*
*  وأقول بريح شوية** وانما كل ساعتين* 
* او 3 ساعات ريح ربع ساعة تشرب فيها حاجة ..* 
* تقف شوية في البلاكونة .. ترد على تليفون*
*( بس بلاش رغي كتير )*

 


* أجمد أوقات المذاكرة ..*
*  بعد الفجر ..* 
* ثبت علميآ أن وقت الفجر تكون خلايا المخ نشيطة جدااا*

 


* مليت من المذاكرة ..*
* حاسس إنك تعبت من أقل شئ ..* 
* جاهد وافتكر على طول الهدف بتاعك*
*  وتوكل على الله واستغفر وكمل* ..

* طب أنا بسرح كتيييير ..* 
* حاول تبعد عن كل ما يشغلك*
*  وفرغ ذهنك تماما وقت المذاكرة .. او ما تسرح ..*
* متيأسش وانما استعيذ بالله من الشيطان وسمي الله*
*  وكمل مذاكرتك*

* انجز في اليوم ما يرضي نفسك عنك ..*
* بحيث تشعر بالرضا والتفاؤل وتواصل تاني يوم* 
* بكل جد وروح ونشاط قوى ..*

* اخرج مع اصحابك آخر الأسبوع ..*
* بس متتأخرش برة وحط في دماغك إنى خارج* 
* علشان استعيد قواى واقدر أواصل مذاكرتى ..* 
* واحتسب خروجك لله وإياك ثم إياك* 
* أن يكون في خروجك معصية لله ..* 
* (( وكلنا فاهمين كويس ))*

 


* اكثر من الدعاااااء ..*

*واطلب من والديك ومحبينك الدعاء لك*
*  وبإذن واحد أحد سترى نتائج مذهلة ..* 
* ولح على ربنا في الدعاء فالله يحب العبد اللحوح ..*

* ساعد أصحابك لو طلبوا منك مساعدة ..*

* ولا تبخل .. فهو مسلم مثلك مثله وتحب له الخير*
* ( حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك )*
* وأسأله الدعاء لك*

 


* (( يارب اجعلنا سببا في نصرة هذا الدين ..* 
* يارب وفقنى وجميع المسلمين ..* 
* اللهم ذلل لنا الصعاب.. ووفقنا لما تحب وترضى )) * 



*ونسأل الله تعالى ..*
* أن يوفق جميع الطلاب والطالبات* 
* في إمتحاناتهم ويعينهم على أداء فروض الدين والدنيا ..*
* آمين ..*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

**

*ما تيسر من الأدعية*


*  قبل المذاكرة :*
* اللهم اجعل ألسنتناعامرة بذكرك،*
*  و قلوبنا بخشيتك،واصرارناعلى طاعتك،*
* إنك على كل شيء قدير، حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*





* بعد المذاكرة :*
*  اللهم إني أستودعك ما قرأت و ما حفظت و ماتعلمت،*
*  فرده عند حاجتي إليه إنك على كل شيء قدير*
*  حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..*





* يوم الامتحان :*
* اللهم إني توكلت عليك، و سلمت أمري إليك,*
*  لا ملجأ و منج منك الا اليك ..*





* دخول القاعة :* 
* رب أدخلني مدخل صدق، و أخرجني مخرج صدق،*
* واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا..*





* قبل البدء بالحل :*
*  رب اشرح لي صدري، و يسر لي أمري,*
* و احلل عقدة من لساني يفقه قولي، بسم الله الفتاح,*
* اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا و أنت تجعل الحزن متى شئت سهلا يا أرحم الراحمين..*





* أثناء الامتحان :*
*  لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين,*
* يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث,* 
* رب إن مسني الضر انك أرحم الراحمين ..*





* عند النسيان :*
*  اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع علي ضالتي*





* بعد الانتهاء :*
* الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا و ما كنا*
* لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله .*
*  اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم*





* إن المؤمن موصول بالله تعالى ..*
*  فهو يلجأ إلى الله بالدعاء في كبير أمره وصغيره.*
*  وقد تعبدنا الله بالدعاء ووعدنا الإجابة،*
* فقال عز وجل :*
*  { وَقَالَ  رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ   دَاخِرِينَ }.*

* والدعاء هو أكرم شيء على الله تعالى،*
* كما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام:*
*  " ليس شيء أكرم على الله من الدعاء "*
* (رواه الترمذي وحسنه، وابن ماجة)*
* ذلك لأن فيه من ذلِّ الحاجة والافتقار لله تعالى* 
* والتضرع له والانكسار بين يديه ما يُظهر حقيقة*
*  العبودية لله تعالى ..*





*والمؤمن يدعو ربه دائماً أينما كان*
*  {وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أُجيب دعوة الدَّاعِ إِذا دعانِ}*

* والأولى بالمؤمن أن يستعمل الصيغ الشرعية للأدعية*
*  التى وردت بالكتاب والسنة  اتباعا له صلى الله عليه وسلم،*
*  وطاعة لأمره، وتأسيا به وبأصحابه رضي الله  عنهم وأرضاهم.*

* وأن يتحرى أوقات الاجابة* 
* ويلتزم بآداب الدعاء ويجتنب نواهيه.*
* وفقكم الله ورعاكم ..*

----------

